# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μεταλλάξεις καρδερίνας

## mitsman

Καλα ειναι δυνατον να μην εχουμε μεταλλάξεις καρδερίνας????
Ας ξεκινησουμε!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τα ελληνικα μεταλλαγμένα ειναι πιο όμορφα!!!!

 :wink: 

Και θελουμε να τα δουμε!!!!!!!!!!

 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οι καρδερινες ειναι για μενα, ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα πτηνα!!

Σε ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## kostas0206

Καταπληκτικες Καρδερινες!!!! Εγω εδω στην γειτονια μου μαζευονται παρα πολλες σε ενα σπιτι, και ομολογω πως ειναι απιθανες!!!

----------


## mitsman

Και τωρα μερικες καρδερινες με την αδεια του φιλου μου του Βασιλη του Μανούση!

Αρσενική λουτινο!!!




Αρσενικο και θηλυκο lutino




Θηλυκο lutino






Εουμο ασπροκεφαλη







Aρχεγονο/σατινε/wp X ευμο/wp






Σατινε






Αρχεγονα, καφε και σατινε






Εουμο παστελ








Αχατες 35 ημερών

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εχω μια απορια.. στις μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες, πως καταλαβαινουμε το φυλλο? Με τον ιδιο τροπο που καταλαβαινουμε το φυλο των αρχεγονων καρδερινων?

----------


## mitsman

Θηλυκα σατινε

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτα ειναι :oopseyes:  

*ο βασιλης ειναι μελος του φορουμ?

----------


## mitsman

Ο Βασιλης πολυ συντομα θα ειναι στην παρεα μας!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ο Μπίλης είναι κορυφή και καλό παιδί! Θα δουλέψω και με έναν φορέα του φέτος που ελπίζω να μου δώσει κανά θηλυκό σατινέ που είναι η αγαπημένη μου μετάλλαξη!

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο βαλε μας φωτογραφιες αν θες τις καρδερινες σου και τι μεταλλάξεις ειναι.... απειροελαχιστοι ειναι αυτοι που εχουν τετοια πουλια... ας "δουλεψουμε" ελληνικα!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Τον Βασιλη τον γνωρισα περσι..ειναι φοβερος ανθρωπος...εχει υπεροχαααα πουλακια....φετος τον βλεπω να βγαζει πολυ μεγαλο αριθμο πουλιων...ελληνικα μεταλλαγμενα οτι καλυτερο..........

----------


## mitsman

> Εχω μια απορια.. στις μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες, πως καταλαβαινουμε το φυλλο? Με τον ιδιο τροπο που καταλαβαινουμε το φυλο των αρχεγονων καρδερινων?


Δεν εχω ιδεα Νικο.... χααχαχαχαχαα ειναι πολυ καλη ερωτηση!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Επειδή υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που ακόμα και στις αρχέγονες (πόσο μάλλον στις μεταλλαγμένες), είναι δυσδιάκριτη ή δύσκολη η διάκριση φύλλου, η σιγουριά προκύπτει μετά από τεστ DNA ( στέλνονται 2-3 φτερά στο εξωτερικό).
*Όσοι ''ζαχαρώνετε'' τις μεταλλαγμένες, πριν κάνετε την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση -ακόμα κι αν βαστάει η τσέπη σας- , φροντίστε πρώτα να ενημερωθείτε..γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου, μα καθόλου, απλή περίπτωση ...

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## xXx

Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες  :Character0071:

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Eumo/satine 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Satine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Ανεβαζα ανεβαζα ανεβαζα και στο τελος μου γραφει οτι ξεπερασα τα 10 λεπτα χρονικου οριου........... ::

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Normal/witkop



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Eumo/satine, satine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

satine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Izabel-satine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Brown-witkop, pastel/witkop, normal/witkop, brown-pastel/witkop



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Normal-witkop



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Brown-witkop/izabel-pastel



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Brown/izabel-pastel, aghat



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

satine, normal, eumo/satine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
eumo-pastel



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Izabel/izabel-pastel



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιαννηηηηηηη βαλε κι αλλες αντεχουμε :Happy0159:  :Anim 19:  ::  ::  :: 

καλα ειπε ο μιτσ οτι τα Ελληνικα μεταλλαγμενα ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

brown, izabel-satine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
brown/izabel-satine, izabel-satine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Brown-pastel, pastel



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
brown-witkop, normal/witkop



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

brown, normal



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nikoslarisa

Το εκτροφειο του Γιαννη.παιδια..απλα φοβερος χωρος...ο Γιαννης ειναι πολυ αξιολογος εκτροφεας αλλα πανω απο ολα ειναι απο τους καλυτερους ανθρωπους που γνωριστα στο χομπι μας..

----------


## vag21

γιαννη εχεις ποτε δοκιμασει να δασκαλεψεις και με φωνες ενα απο αυτα τα πανεμορφα πουλια?
σε καποιο ποστ ειχες αναφερει οτι ειχες πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα με μια major μου φαίνεται.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα!!! Βρήκα ενα βίντεο αλλα δεν ειμαι σίγουρος οτι <κολλάει> εδω.... αξίζει νομίζω την προσοχή...

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Πολυ καλο.

----------

